
Ask HN: As a freelancer, how to best separate client work on dev machine? - freelancedev
I am a freelancer who works on multiple projects for multiple clients.<p>What is the best way to setup my dev machine so that I can separate client work without interrupting my workflow?<p>I use a Mac.
======
singingfish
depends on what stack you're using. Perl has excellent very low friction tools
for separating stuff out (notably perlbrew, local::lib, carton). Python has
virtualenv which is not quite as capable an isolation layer from my limited
experience. The quick brute force way is to set up a virtualbox per client
maybe using vagrant and/or docker and/or (?:ansible|chef|puppet) to help set
up some of the turnkey stuff. Generally I work remotely on clients machines
directly and they provide the virtual machines and vpn setup for me, or being
a perl guy I'll work on bare metal and provide detailed installation
instructions in some form or other.

------
nness
What's the nature of the work?

